# I have now watched, in entirety, every piece of content Dan Schneider has ever produced until now.



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

I must say, Dan Schneider hasn't made a single bad movie or TV series.
except henry danger, we don't talk about that show in this house

Any other Dan Schneider fans out there?


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 25, 2017)

Good Burger, baby! I feel his work after or maybe even during iCarly began to suffer.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd rather talk about this controversy surrounding him because I'm not too familiar with it. But yeah, the guy is a genius in terms of that pre-teen/teen Nick content. Drake & Josh to me being his magnum opus, I fucking love that show, I love the title characters, learning about their ages now kind of makes me feel old. I didn't watch all of iCarly, pretty much up until Freddy's puberty hit. Sam & Cat, just a few episodes and liked it. I had to double check if he did The Amanda Show, he did, so there you go, another masterpiece alongside Drake & Josh. It's a time thing, I don't think someone older than 26 or something would appreciate those shows, I came up at the right time for them.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Good Burger, baby! I feel his work after or maybe even during iCarly began to suffer.


Well, I grew up with iCarly/VICTORiOUS/Sam & Cat, so naturally I'm biased and those are my favorites.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 25, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Good Burger, baby! I feel his work after or maybe even during iCarly began to suffer.



Holy shit, I didn't know he was involved with All That, I had to google that. Exec. Producer on the first four seasons, so pretty much its best period. That's another amazing dated show that non-90s kids probably wouldn't like, All That. It was my initial reason to watch Avatar, because Jack DeSena's an All That alum and he's the voice of Sokka.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

was it worth it though?


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 26, 2017)

Isnt he a perv with a foot fetish???


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> perv


Allegedly


Anfroid said:


> with a foot fetish???


Yes


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2017)

I actually really like iCarly and think its genuinely funny. I would give a lot of money just to spend an afternoon with Jerry Trainor. He is such a good actor. I loved how they always gave him something hilarious to be doing. One episode he builds a lawn in the living room, another, he buids a tree of cameras to get a good picture of whoever robbed the apartment. 

I want to re-watch it all but I am too afraid I will re-develop a crush on older Sam again... Can't do that again. And the last episode is a heart wrencher. I get they wanted to end the series but man they could have done it better instead of Carly just up and deciding, eh I'm going to live with dad, fuck everything we have worked for here.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


>



Wow, it took 2 whole days for someone to post that video.
I was expecting it to be the first reply


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I actually really like iCarly and think its genuinely funny. I would give a lot of money just to spend an afternoon with Jerry Trainor. He is such a good actor. I loved how they always gave him something hilarious to be doing. One episode he builds a lawn in the living room, another, he builds a tree of cameras to get a good picture of whoever robbed the apartment.


You can watch Wendell & Vinnie, he plays more or less the same character there. I can't vouch for the rest of the show, though.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2017)

Veho said:


> You can watch Wendell & Vinnie, he plays more or less the same character there. I can't vouch for the rest of the show, though.


I tired, i really really didn't like it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 26, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> Isnt he a perv with a foot fetish???



What's wrong with that? I admit to being that kind of person, though I haven't allegedly done creepy/illegal things with that. Also another person who I think is a genius is a perverted foot fetishist, Quentin Tarantino.



BORTZ said:


> I would give a lot of money just to spend an afternoon with Jerry Trainor. He is such a good actor.



Thanks for reminding me about him, at one point I thought him like Jim Carrey's younger brother. Not as a fact, just in terms of comparing because he was manic, had a bit of a rubber face. He turned out to be much older than I originally thought, I think he's in his 40s now, I would've said Carrey's son. I think I saw a bit of that Wendell & Vinnie show, it's him taking care of a kid, right? The stuff with him was alright, but I can't remember the rest of what I saw. He was awesome in iCarly, but he will always be Crazy Steve to me.


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 26, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> What's wrong with that?


Not much but iirc he asked fans(girls/teens) to post photos of icarly written on the bottom of their feet on social media. And to me that reaching creeper level.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 26, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> Not much but iirc he asked fans(girls/teens) to post photos of icarly written on the bottom of their feet on social media. And to me that reaching creeper level.



That reminds me of an early episode where Sam and Carly were showing their feet right to the camera and their toes have faces painted. I never took that as anything more than childish entertainment, but now...yeah. I get sucked into the tone of the show, if it was him doing this on an HBO level, and the women are much more mature in appearance, then yeah it'd be so obviously creepy.


----------



## CodyMitchel2 (Sep 28, 2017)

The only thing I don't like about Dan Schneider is the he seems to love the "Karma Houdini" trope, as seen in shows like Drake & Josh, as well as his other older ones. That is not a very good trope. The only other trope that would be just as bad, would be the "Liar revealed" trope and Doug Walker really hates the one!


----------



## SG854 (Sep 28, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

Drake & Josh fan here yoo


----------

